
The right to move freely - jseliger
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/01/right-to-free-movement.html
======
homonculus1
Some authorities also use restriction of movement as a lever to strip citizens
of their other rights which threaten the authorities' power, such as free
speech and the right to bear arms. Thus you are "free" to protest or have a
firearm, but are highly restricted in where you may actually do so, in some
places even down to a prescribed list of specific locations. Even privacy
vanishes if you wish to travel by air or near a border, so anyone who wishes
to access the full breadth of their rights is stifled in their movement.

The intended side-effect being that the right is neutered, both by
hamstringing its practical effectiveness and by posing such an inconvenience
(or outright economic disadvantage) that most citizens are deterred from
exploring it. On a deeper level it trains citizens into a culture where their
rights are a mere vestige which exist at the whim of the state, and may be
balanced away by the courts in the name of public interest as soon as they
pose any real interruption to the state's goals. Yet they still exist
anemically on the fringes so that anyone who complains for them to be restored
can be gaslighted and painted as an extremist.

~~~
JohnFen
Show me a "free speech zone" and I'll show you an oxymoron.

------
thepangolino
As an interesting aside, I think this is also an effect low emission zones
being implemented all over the world, and in particular in Europe, are having.

It drastically reduces the ability of some people to go to travel to urban
centres.

------
seanonymous
This nomad is interesting to follow:
[https://3mules.com/](https://3mules.com/) He spends his days asserting his
freedom of movement.

------
ncmncm
We didn't "lose" it. It's right there behind that barbwire fence. It was taken
away.

